# External Checks after VAC2 and Medical Clearance ? Strange...



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi,

I am creating this thread as I had searched such cases on forums but i did not found any such case. 

If any one (_Senior or Junior_) can put some light on it I will be glad and it will be very helpful to me and other new comer who may suffer in such situation.

The story start now After a long wait for _medical clearance_ when I saw "No health examinations are required for this person for this visa subclass based on the information provided to the Department of Immigration and Citizenship" on eVisa page i emailed to my Co to confirm about medical clearance, who told me once our medical will be clear I will have to pay the VAC2. 

She replied with positive answer that our medicals have been cleared and she attached an invoice of _*VAC2 payment*_, after a day I paid the VAC2 payment and informed the CO on Friday (before weekend) that i have done the payment of VAC. After 2 days I got the reply on Monday ( where i was supposing & anxious that i ll be getting grant letter as i read on other threads after medical and vac2 they got grant letter ). 

It was very strange & sad for me that CO gave thanks for the payment for VAC2 and after that she mentioned that my application is currently undergoing external checks ( at the end i have pasted the response from my CO ). 

The question is that at this stage when all my requirements have been met ( even she had put TRIM in the subject line of that email ) why my application went to external checks & she never asked for form 80 (as i read on other thread that form 80 is normally demanded for SC). I am really wondering whats going on either CO is mistakenly told me that your application is going for checks (Hope it is mistakenly but i won't be i am just giving false justification to my heart here) because my subclass is 190 as its current processing timeline are 6 months. 

Will anyone be able to clear my concerns ????

My CO replied below today (Monday)


> You have now provided all requested information/documentation for your application.
> 
> Please note that your application is currently undergoing external checks that are being performed by another Government Agency. Once these checks have been finalised I will be able to decide your application.
> 
> I appreciate your patience in the meantime.


----------



## Vic2013 (Apr 11, 2013)

I do not know what is the meaning of these but I offer you my sincere best wishes that this is not like the SC that 175 & 189ers go through and that you get your grant with in this month.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

That sounds most bizzare. Your CO should not request vac2 until the visa is ready to be granted ie when medicals and security checks are cleared. I am minded to think its an error, they have used one of the many cut and paste replies they send out even when its not relevant.

I would also be minded to email CO quite politely saying you are confused, that it was your understanding that the 2nd vac is only payable prior to grant to cover english classes and that it would not be payable if the visa was not granted so why has it been requested and paid if you have not cleared security checks?


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

_shel said:


> That sounds most bizzare. Your CO should not request vac2 until the visa is ready to be granted ie when medicals and security checks are cleared. I am minded to think its an error, they have used one of the many cut and paste replies they send out even when its not relevant.
> 
> I would also be minded to email CO quite politely saying you are confused, that it was your understanding that the 2nd vac is only payable prior to grant to cover english classes and that it would not be payable if the visa was not granted so why has it been requested and paid if you have not cleared security checks?


Thanks shel for the reply however I have already emailed co about when did those check started n approximately when ll they be finished. Now lets see what she replies tomorrow I ll update here n ll pursue her again about what u are saying. Thanks a lot for ur reply


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

They wont answer your questions re when they started or when they will finish. They will just give the standard 'it can be infinite we appreciate your patience'.
But specific questions relating to the vac 2 they might as there shouldnt be a cut & paste answer for that.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

_shel said:


> They wont answer your questions re when they started or when they will finish. They will just give the standard 'it can be infinite we appreciate your patience'.
> But specific questions relating to the vac 2 they might as there shouldnt be a cut & paste answer for that.


Yes u r right but intention is that I should not bother email again as I already sent email. So for these things I ll sending email tomorrow


----------



## oz2356 (Jul 2, 2011)

expatdude said:


> Yes u r right but intention is that I should not bother email again as I already sent email. So for these things I ll sending email tomorrow


Hi,in our case CO told us when all other requirements get met ,she will ask for vac2 and it happen as it.as we sent her payment info ,next day visa was issued.
I think you are bit unluckey, best wishes..you will get the golden mail soon..
BR/


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

oz2356 said:


> Hi,in our case CO told us when all other requirements get met ,she will ask for vac2 and it happen as it.as we sent her payment info ,next day visa was issued.
> I think you are bit unluckey, best wishes..you will get the golden mail soon..
> BR/


I hope that when i get email tomorrow from CO. She herself tell me that she has written about External Checks mistakenly ( keep saying to my heart to keep my heart happy and calm  )

I am keeping prayers that i ll get the grant ASAP


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

expatdude said:


> I hope that when i get email tomorrow from CO. She herself tell me that she has written about External Checks mistakenly ( keep saying to my heart to keep my heart happy and calm  )
> 
> I am keeping prayers that i ll get the grant ASAP


I believe that your external checking will take quickly. Dont worry. I know waiting time is killing us, migrants...

We all stand by your side...

I got visa granted today through eVisa and VEVO system... CO did not contact me via email yet regarding grant letter. I will be able to download grant letter in eVisa.

Keep praying... U will get it...


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

_shel said:


> They wont answer your questions re when they started or when they will finish. They will just give the standard 'it can be infinite we appreciate your patience'.
> But specific questions relating to the vac 2 they might as there shouldnt be a cut & paste answer for that.


Hi shel my co did not reply yet that's strange. Normally she replies next day bt this time she did not reply my query. So what u say should I email her now for cut & paste thing clearance?


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Hi shel my co did not reply yet that's strange. Normally she replies next day bt this time she did not reply my query. So what u say should I email her now for cut & paste thing clearance?


Hi Expatdude!

I am following your case so closely. I hope ur CO replies to you stating that she mistakenly sent u that securoity check response.

Please keep us updated. 

Wishing you all the luck in the world.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi, 
I was browing the DIAC website and I found that the visa processing time for subclass 190 is 6 months. 

Now if it means that the decision on a subclass 190 application shall be made within 6 months from the date of lodgement then I think they must have accounted for the 'external security checks' as well. 

May be any senior can guide us on this.

regards,
Roposh


----------



## mike alic (Feb 27, 2013)

roposh said:


> Hi Expatdude!
> 
> I am following your case so closely. I hope ur CO replies to you stating that she mistakenly sent u that securoity check response.
> 
> ...


I am following both of you very closely


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

I would support _shel's advice completely, I see no harm in sending a 2nd email.

All the best bud!


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

nuked said:


> I would support _shel's advice completely, I see no harm in sending a 2nd email.
> 
> All the best bud!


I will be sending email again today inshaAllah i need prays now. Hopping that Co will reply with saying that it was an error


----------



## showib49 (Nov 16, 2012)

expatdude said:


> I will be sending email again today inshaAllah i need prays now. Hopping that Co will reply with saying that it was an error



Mail her as there is no harm . Waiting in the dark is killing so its better to come in the light God bless you and InshaAllah you will get your grant pretty soon.


----------



## Impatient22 (Jun 6, 2013)

All the best with that...! 



expatdude said:


> I will be sending email again today inshaAllah i need prays now. Hopping that Co will reply with saying that it was an error


----------



## aamirrehman (Mar 20, 2013)

expatdude said:


> I will be sending email again today inshaAllah i need prays now. Hopping that Co will reply with saying that it was an error


Hi Expatdude,

All the best. Inshah Allah you will get the grant soon.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

aamirrehman said:


> Hi Expatdude,
> 
> All the best. Inshah Allah you will get the grant soon.


Thanks buddy n everyone for well wishes. God make all these wishes true ameen


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

I got further confused CO is not replying to my query I sent 2nd email yesterday but no reply again. God knows what is going on but I m feeling anxiety


----------



## Vincentluf (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm curious to know what kind of external checks they usually do... any idea?


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2013)

They verify that all the claims you made in your application are true. All those details you put in form 80 are true, that you worked each place when you claim you did, that you studied at each institution when you say you did, that you visited each country when you claim.

All part of security checks to ensure you are not lying to cover up facts that may lead to security issues in Australia.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

:deadhorse:

Strange did not get reply so far from CO .....

:deadhorse:


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

tried ringing them?


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

nuked said:


> tried ringing them?


will try that in next week in case i do not get any reply


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2013)

Yes phone up if you can. They are not renowned for replying to emails quickly.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

_shel said:


> Yes phone up if you can. They are not renowned for replying to emails quickly.


Ok i will do this in next week lets give them 7 days for the reply.

The strange this is that in past CO replied me after a day and now situation is that she did not reply


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Today i received the response from CO. CO claimed that she was unaware about the check however she said if she knew that they were being conducted she will never demand VAC2. Co also claimed that she was about to decide the application and on that moment she came to know about the checks and now system can not let her to decide until the checks are not finalized & she said it takes on average 6-12 months for checks to finalized. 

Any way what can i do now i have no option except wait and i do not know how much i have to wait


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2013)

That is so unfair. You need to reply and ask her that should the checks not come back clear are you going to get the Vac2 refunded. 

I would also make a complaint to DIAC that they have not followed process and demanded money from you that was not due. They can compensate you for such. 

I hope you do not have to wait long x

http://www.immi.gov.au/contacts/forms/services/


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

A complaint should be lodged immediately.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Guys,

I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah. 

*Today is my my day I have received Grant.*

I was very disappointed when CO told me about external checks on my application. Yesterday i emailed her to update me on these checks in the morning i got up and offered fajar prayer and prays for the visa ( & Allah listened to me, thank you Allah without you it can not be possible.

I can not beleive that I receive the Grant letter today so early while my application went to SC :bounce:

In the end i would like to thanks you guys for the continuous support, without this forum i was nothing.

Thank you every one including _shel, nuked and others

:drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum::drum:


----------



## RNAussie (Jun 6, 2013)

Hahaha you see... U have got it (


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

RNAussie said:


> Hahaha you see... U have got it (


 thanks ll meet u there.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

expatdude said:


> Guys,
> 
> I can not believe but Allah is really great. Tears in my eyes thanking to Allah.
> 
> ...


Yeahhhhhhh man!!!!!!! U did it!!!  Congratulationssss  So happy for you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

Yeah Happy Dance, I'm sitting here with a big grin feeling so happy for you. He did listen, I had feared a long wait for you after a silly mistake getting your hopes up but nope


----------



## nuked (Jan 7, 2013)

there is always a light at the end of a tunnel! Focus is needed and you need to keep driving!


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Congrats Expatdude - I was following you silently for knowlede gain !!


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

_shel said:


> Yeah Happy Dance, I'm sitting here with a big grin feeling so happy for you. He did listen, I had feared a long wait for you after a silly mistake getting your hopes up but nope


Thanks lot shel. I ll say for u that ur "awesome,great,kind" in helping others.


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

Just putting note here for new comer who may suffer in such situation as i was.

I did not lodge complain to DIAC against the process. After 3 weeks from last email of CO i got the grant, I do not know what magic has happened but its true something like magic happened. 

Thanks you all & Allah the almighty


----------



## gtaark (Jan 12, 2013)

Great..Congrats

So, 3 weeks before how much waiting time did the CO state for security checks? 



expatdude said:


> Just putting note here for new comer who may suffer in such situation as i was.
> 
> I did not lodge complain to DIAC against the process. After 3 weeks from last email of CO i got the grant, I do not know what magic has happened but its true something like magic happened.
> 
> Thanks you all & Allah the almighty


----------



## expatdude (Jul 31, 2013)

gtaark said:


> Great..Congrats
> 
> So, 3 weeks before how much waiting time did the CO state for security checks?


My Co did not tell such things how much, when was started when will be finished etc


----------

